# Problem seit Festplattenerweiterung



## AndiZ85 (14. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe derzeit ein kleines (so hoffe ich) Problem mit einem Firmenserver (wenn man das so nennen kann).
Es handelt sich dabei um einen AMD Athlon XP 2000+ der auf dem Asus A7N8X-E sitzt und mit zwei 512 Kingston Arbeitsspeicher bestückt ist. Davor lief ein RAID 1 bestehend aus zwei 80GB Hitachi S-ATA Platten. Dieser Verbund sollte so bestehen bleiben und lediglich um ein weiteres RAID-System (auch 1) erweitert werden. Ich hab dazu nochmal die gleichen Platten sowie einen S-ATA Controller (auf dem Board sind nur zwei S-ATA Anschlüsse)  mit integriertem RAID-Controller gekauft. 

Soweit so gut.

Jetzt wurden die neuen Platten angeschlossen und ich mit meiner jugendlichen Naivität dachte das ich das RAID gleich einrichten kann.
Erster Testlauf lief soweit gut konnte Windwos starten und es gab keine Fehler.
Dann erfolgte Neustart um das RAID einzurichten. Daraufhin erhielt ich den ersten Blue-Screen. Nach langem rumärgern hab ich dann irgendwann die Windows-Reperatur-Funktion genutzt und inzwischen bootet der Rechner auch wieder. Nur sobald ich mich am System anmelden will bekomm ich wieder einen Blue-Screen.

Nur was will mir folgender Blue-Screen sagen?

0x0000008e (0xc0000005,0x8092cfe9,0xf6902b64,0x00000000)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Bin inzwischen wirklich ratlos.

mfg andi


----------

